# Fishie Plans!!!



## EllieJellyEllie (Aug 30, 2013)

Ahhh! I decided everything I want and I need about 200 bucks for it :/ Thats alot of money for a 13 year old but I know I can do it.

My plans are to get the Great Choice Ten Gallon Starter kit, an aqueon heater, Top Fin gravel in Beach, betta grass, a betta leaf hammock, a rock decor item, and to seperate it into two seperate betta tanks with craft canvas and slip on report dividers! Im also getting my ever beloved moss ball. Well, 2 of them.

Im looking for a yellow betta, and if I cant find one I want a half moon. Super excited. Also I might get 4 nerite snails. 2 for each side.

I think this improvement will help my betta thrive, not just survive.

Pretty much without the fish, snails, moss balls, or a stand its 107 bucks. Im also asking for things for Christmas, I got a petsitting job but Im not sure if Im getting paid, and Im selling ipods on ebay.

Im aiming for two hundred because of prices that can vary, the stand, and Im also getting some frozen food for them. 

I was going to get some fish with my betta in a ten gallon, but he is really agressive and I feel he would kill them.

And dont worry, any plastic I will file down.

So excited! Cant wait until I have all the money. And evenif my parents say no, Im buying a five gallon, heater, and decor then planning a trip to Target! Lol.

So if anyone wants to buy some iPods, you coukd help pay for my tank. Lol. Jk.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good to plan it all out. I would buy the lid & light with the tank, but get a filter separately so you can pick it. Watch for sales to get pieces at the lowest prices. Petco does a $1/gallon bare tank and Petsmart sometimes does a $2/gallon with lid and light. Or watch garage sales and thrift stores for cheap tanks.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I wish I would have had things planned out like that...sounds like a good plan  I just wanted to say that if you really want a yellow betta, make sure you check all of the stores around you before you settle for another. I had never seen a yellow betta until I found my betta, Apollo, but I went into walmart the other day and there were 4 different yellow bettas...They each only had about 3 inches of water in their cups and one of them looked just like my betta  Good luck!


----------



## EllieJellyEllie (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok. Thanks!


----------



## EllieJellyEllie (Aug 30, 2013)

Ahh! My iPod 4th generation (cracked screen, still works) is at 36 bucks and its only wenesday! I also spent some money, so I have 7 bucks now, 193 to go!


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Dont spend it or your dreams remain dreams


----------



## EllieJellyEllie (Aug 30, 2013)

It was other pet stuff. I had to.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Take care of what you already have. The new fish can wait.


----------



## Jaysee (Apr 24, 2010)

200 to set up a 10 gallon is really expensive. You can probably find a 10 gallon setup on Craigslist for $50. And like was mentioned, there are those sales.


----------



## EllieJellyEllie (Aug 30, 2013)

I cant do used, Im 13 and dad wont let me. I dont have a local petco, and like I said before, it should only be 107 but Im aiming for 200 for varying prices and shipping on the stand.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Hehe. Age gets in the way. I would not go with petco. They've got all sorts of diseases and crud like that. 

Don't buy it new. Buy used stuff. way cheaper. You'll save lots of cash.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

read betta man....dad says she can't buy used stuff.......maybe you should let me talk to dad...i own well over 100 aquarims and maybe 1 or 2 of them might have been new...but i didn't actually buy them...
but if you're rich i guess new is the way to go..
for $200 i could probably get a 125 gallon set up...


----------



## EllieJellyEllie (Aug 30, 2013)

:/ No one is helping about saying buy used. I cant. Period. If you dont like that dont post.....

If I ask my dad again he will say no to ANY aqaurium. Then my betta will suffer forever.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Age does get in the way a little bit. It sucks. I have no money, but I don't have a car to get to work. All I can do is babysit. My dad got my 29 gallon for me for Christmas (it was the only thing I asked for) and that was it. Everything else in the tank including my other 2 tanks, I paid for. It takes forever to save up money with no job. Also, fighting with your parents to get another fish tank isn't all that fun. My dad doesn't care how many I have as long as they fit in my room, but it took me a month to persuade my mom to let me set up the 10 gallon at her house... Just think, you only have 7 more years until you can have as many fish tanks as you want. Its the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol. I have an advantage. My mom likes my fish. She's pretty sad when they die. Hehe. Used stuff is the best. Parents are trouble when you ask them more than once. 

*sigh* I am fairly lazy in reading super long posts though I often make some myself. Did you know the 8492042959395 people on the internet are lazy because they didn't even read that number?


----------



## EllieJellyEllie (Aug 30, 2013)

YuRi Well. I did what you guys said and now I cant get a fishtank, and have to get rid of my betta. And if I mention anything about a fishtank again then all my pets are going. I knew this was going to happen. Why did I even try. Now my betta wont go to a home who is even trying to get hik a better life................


And I cant even use my iPod Money anymore. And I dont have an ipod.


----------



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey I feel you on the age thing.... I'm twelve. Took me forever to save up my allowance and birthday money to get the 5 gallon. Oh sorry about the betta thing...


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Im sorry about your betta  Do you have any friends that might be able to take care of him? Then you could make sure he goes to a good home and still check up on him.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry, sorry. Parents can be a pain and we really shouldn't expect other people's parents to be rational and understanding. I usually suggest a 10 for a betta, just because a 2.5. a 5, and a 10 properly equipped sell for about the same here and bigger is better.


----------

